# Eco-Complete and Sand



## Yellowgreensun (Jul 10, 2017)

I just got a bag of Eco-Complete. I have sand in my tank right now, but I wanted my low light tank to be lush with plants. However, I also like the look of the white/yellow sand and think its lightness is good for reflecting light to lower leaves. But if I cover the Eco-Complete in sand am I risking losing all of the benefits of the bacteria that are supposedly in the Eco-Complete? How about if I mix the sand and Eco-Complete? Would that be better? It's not a big deal to replant the plants, by the way. I only got them a few days ago and they aren't established. I also have no fish.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Eco is ok, but it's inert and won't add any benefit to your plants. Co2, fert and excel will do that in several combinations.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mixing the sand with Eco-Complete is OK, and will be better than sand alone. While low in nutrients, Eco-Complete does have decent cation exchange capacity (CEC) and will hold available nutrients in the substrate until plant roots absorb them.


----------

